# Angry Andy Plus



## Iampaul (Nov 25, 2019)

Hi..

Angry Andy Plus, just finish and test.  Gain pot just 10 O'clock, it looks too much gain.  Need help to fix this issue.

Thank you


----------



## music6000 (Nov 25, 2019)

Iampaul said:


> Hi..
> 
> Angry Andy Plus, just finish and test.  Gain pot just 10 O'clock, it looks too much gain.  Need help to fix this issue.
> 
> Thank you


Can you send Pictures , Did you use 470 Ohm for R9.  Yellow ,Purple, Black, Black, ...................... Purple or Brown


----------



## Iampaul (Nov 25, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Can you send Pictures , Did you use 470 Ohm for R9. Yellow ,Purple, Black, Black,           Purple or Brown


I will check tomorrow.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Iampaul (Nov 26, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Can you send Pictures , Did you use 470 Ohm for R9.  Yellow ,Purple, Black, Black, ...................... Purple or Brown


I already found the mistake.  I put 1M on C1 instead of 1nf.  Thank you for your help


----------



## music6000 (Nov 26, 2019)

Iampaul said:


> I already found the mistake.  I put 1M on C1 instead of 1nf.  Thank you for your help


C1 - 22nF
C2 - 1nF


----------



## Iampaul (Nov 26, 2019)

music6000 said:


> C1 - 22nF
> C2 - 1nF


Sorry typing error  it is  c2 =1nf


----------

